# my dear old boy,Gus ,will be put down tomorrow



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

We have had our Gus for almost 15 years--he has developed cancer and has several tumors, not operable--he seemed to be doing ok-but this morning I found a small pool of vomit with some blood-he has not eaten much since Friday--not even his beloved cat food! He is in no pain-just sleeps by my husband's chair. He perks up when he hears the dog treat jar open, so I have just been giving him treats. I have decided to bring him in tomorrow. I dug his grave today next to his beloved cats-my husband has been so ill with cancer that I was so hoping that this would not happen-but , I know in my heart that it is the best thing to do for Gus-this is not the time to be selfish. Thank goodness, we have Fred-he, like Gus, is devoted to my husband-I guess dogs sense these things.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry Gus' time has come. I hope your husband isn't too upset and I pray for his recovery.
Take care and we'll be thinking of you tomorrow.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I am so sorry, I had to do the same thing last Dec for my cat Maggie, my first pet and the first time doing this. I know how you feel and knowing it was the only choice made it a little easier. Thinking of you and your husband and dear little Gus.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm sorry :grouphug: ,that's really sad. I'll be thinking of you all tomorrow.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gus. I'll be thinking of your family tomorrow as Gus crosses the bridge. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry, it is really hard to lose out little best friends  :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry! It's never ever an easy decision even when we know in our hearts it's right. But freeing Gus is the ultimate gift of love....doing what's in his best interest.
Know you and your hubby are in my prayers as wells as Gus of course.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I will tell my little Buttons that I had to put down about a month ago to meet your little Gus at the Bridge. He is going to have so many friends and will be so happy when he crosses over. I know it is a hard decision for you to make. You will meet again one day. :grouphug: :grouphug: I will be thinking of you both tomorrow and say many prayers for the both of you. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

You poor honey, you have so much on your plate right now :grouphug: I t sounds like you are doing the right thing. Take good care of you too. Will say a prayer for you tomorrow.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, bless you! I know this is not easy and your husband being sick too. Please know that I will be thinking of you tomorrow. I can tell by reading your post how much you love Gus. God be with you.......please let us know how you are feeling.......... :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry. It's a very difficult and heartbreaking time. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you have this added sorrow to carry on your shoulders. May your happy memories of Gus bring you comfort. This is the last act of love we can do for them. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm am so sorry you have had to make this heartbreaking decision. It's easy to tell that you love Gus very much. Such a difficult time for this to happen for you. I will be praying for you tomorrow and for Gus. You know when it is time although it's never an easy decision to make. Please know you will be close to my heart tomorrow. God bless you and your husband. If you need to talk remember we are your friends here.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Know we are with you tomorrow. You are not alone.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

So sorry, May the memories you have help you through this difficult time.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: I will be thinking of you, your husband and Gus tomorrow :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm soo sorry!! *hugs you*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry about Gus. Hopefully the happy times will override the situation your going through now. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am so sorry! :smcry:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I am SO sorry. My deepest condolences :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 
:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your lovely words of caring. Even though we all know when the right time comes to help our babies cross the bridge, our hearts are still broken. I was so hoping that Gus could hang in there until after we lose my husband, but as hard as he tried, he just couldn't--but, I know he will be waiting for my husband when his time comes. And that thought gives me comfort.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so sorry. Prayers for peace for all of you on this difficult day.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thinking of you today........Please know we are with you in spirit :heart:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bob and I are so very sorry and know how hard this day will be.

Rest in Peace sweet Gus.

Marsha


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry about Gus. My heart goes out to you. Please be strong today....I'll be wishing you strength and sending hugs. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

So sorry you have to go through this.. Hope you find the strength and courage to pull through this.. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. As we have had to put down 7 of our Maltese in the last 25 years. I know what you are going through. The only thing that helps is all of the wonderful memories I have. My thoughts are with you. Jan


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope you can gain peace by thinking of all the wonderful years of memories Gus has given you and the gift of a wonderful life that you gave him. To let him go gently and not suffer is the greatest gift you can give him now.

_UNTIL ONE HAS LOVED AN ANIMAL, PART OF THEIR SOUL REMAINS UNAWAKENED_


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I woke up last night and prayed for you some more. I am thinking of you now and hoping you are ok rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=57740et_loss.gif]

{{{HUGS}}} for you today. 

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender, your dog. You are his life, 
his love, his leader. He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last beat of 
his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy of such devotion"

RIP sweet Gus. You were loved.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry about Gus. He will run cancer free at the bridge. :grouphug:


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

Truly sorry for your loss.
Hope you find strength and peace in that this will bring the end to Gus' illness.

For Gus, please find Cosi when you get there and tell him I miss him so much.
Hope you two can be friends.
:smcry:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers for you and your family.....hugs to you all.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know you are in my thoughts and prayers!! I had to make the same decision this past December with our first furbaby cat, Tipper. :grouphug: 
If you need to talk we are here for you!!!

((Hugs))
Celena


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: oh I am sorry :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

So very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

A colleague just sent this to me and I thought of you when I read it:

Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker's family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
he little boy seemed to accept Belker's transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker's Death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives. 
Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, ''I know why.''
Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I'd never heard a more comforting explanation.. It has changed the way I try to live.

He said,' People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life -- like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?'' 
The Six-year-old continued,' Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don't have to stay as long.''


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of your beloved Gus.
My heart is breaking for you. . .


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So, sorry for your loss of Gus. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

We are very sorry for your loss. Life is hard sometimes. You all are in our prayers!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry. My prayers are with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## fredsmama (Apr 21, 2009)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Oct 26 2009, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843897


> A colleague just sent this to me and I thought of you when I read it:
> 
> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish Wolfhound named Belker. The dog's owners, Ron, his wife Lisa, and their little boy Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
> I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn't do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
> ...


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of you sweet Gus. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss - I don't think there are many things more painful than euthanizing a beloved pet, even when you know there's no choice. My
Eloise will take good care of Gus at the Bridge - she's been there almost two years already... :smcry:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. RIP Gus. :grouphug:


----------



## little paws (Jul 31, 2009)

fredsmama, hope you're keeping it strong this week.
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: rest in peace Gus :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. I pray you find peace, comfort, and strength to help you through this sad time. My heart goes out to you ... I can only begin to imagine how painful this must be for you. :grouphug: 

Rest in peace, precious Gus.


----------

